# بطارية السيارة ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟



## mohamed abouzahra (30 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بشرح كيفية عمل البطارية واختبارتها .


البطارية​BATTERY​بطارية الرصاص الحامضية Lead Acid Battery 

أولا:وظيفـــة البطــــاريــــة:

تعتبر البطارية مصدر ثانوياً للتيار المستمر لأنها تعمــل علـي:

1- تحويل الطاقة الكهربية إلي طاقة كيميائية أثناء الشحن ثم تخزين هذه الطاقة.

2- تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة إلى طاقة كهربية أثناء التفريغ.

ثانياً:الغرض منها علي المركبات:

1- تغذية بادئ الإدارة الكهربي بالتيار عند بدء تشغيل المحرك.

2- تزويد دائرة الإشعال لمحركات البنزين بالتيار اللازم لعملية الاحتراق بالشرارة ودائرة شمعات التسخين لمحركات الديزل عند بدء الادارة.

3- تغذية دائرة الإضاءة وجميع الدوائر الكهربية الأساسية والإضافية عند عدم عمل المولد أو عدم تمكنه من إعطاء الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل هذه الدوائر عند السرعة البطيئة. 

ثالثاً: تركيب البطارية:


المكونات الرئيسية للبطارية والتي تشتـمـل علـى: 















1- الصندوق: 

أ - مـادتــه:

يصنع عادة من مادة عازلة - تتحمل الحرارة والصدمات - لا تتأثر بالحامض مثل البكاليت أو الزجاج أو الأبونيت أو المطاط الصناعي أو البلاستيك.

ب- أقـسـامـه:

يقسم الصندوق بحواجز إلى عدة أقسام حسب عدد الأعمدة المستعملة وبحيث يكون كل قسم منفصلا عن الآخر ويحتوي علي عمود كامل.

جـ- تجهيـزاتـه:

يجهز الصندوق من الداخل بأعصاب عرضيه بارزة في القاع والجوانب مصنوعة من نفس مادته – ترتكز عليها الألواح حتى لا تتلامس نهاياتها السفلية بالقاع وحتى يكون هناك فراغ يسمح بترسيب المواد المتساقطة من التفاعلات الكيميائية وتجنبا لحدوث قصر بين الألواح.

د - غطائـه:

يغطي الصندوق بعد تجميع الأعمدة ووضعها في أقسامها بغطاء من نفس مادته يلحم معه بمادة الشترتون وهو مادة سوداء تشبه القطران لمنع تسرب أو انسكاب السائل ولحفظ البطارية من الغبار والمواد الغريبة.




هـ- فتحاتـه:

يوجد بالغطاء فتحات بعدد الأقسام لملء البطارية بالإلكتروليت و تسد بسدادات مقلوظة من البلاستيك ذات ثقوب لا تسمح بخروج السائل بينما تسمح بتسرب الغازات الناتجة من التفاعلات الكيميائية أثناء التفريغ وحتى لا يؤدي حبسها فى حالة انسداد الثقوب إلى زيادة الضغط الداخلي مما يؤدي إلى تلف وانبعاج الألواح وقد يؤدي إلي انفجار البطارية.

و - رموزه:

يوجد علي الصندوق رموز وأرقام تدل علي نوع مادته وعدد أعمدة وجهدها وتيار الشحن المناسب والسعه بالأمبير. 

2- الأعمـدة:

أ - عدد الخلايا:

تتركب البطارية من عدة أعمدة أو خلايا موصلة علي التوالي تعطي كل منها قوة دافعة كهربية ثابتة قدرها حوالي2 فولت يتوقف عددها علي فرق الجهد المطلوب وفي البطارية 12 فولت تتكون من ستة أعمدة كما في البطاريات المستعملة علي المركبات الخفيفة بينما يبلغ عددها 12 عمودا في البطاريات التي تعطي 24 فولتا.

ب- الألواح الموجبة والسالبة:

يتركب العمود من مجموعة من الألواح الموجبة ومجموعة من الألواح السالبة مجمعه بالتوازي متداخلة مع بعضها متقاربة فيما بينها لتقليل المقاومة الداخلية للبطارية وبحيث يزيد عدد الألواح السالبة بلوح واحد عن عدد الألواح الموجبة وذلك لتداخل كل لوح موجب بين لوحين سالبين وللاستفادة من وجهي اللوح الموجب الأخير في زيادة التفاعل الكيميائي.

جـ- هياكل الألواح:

تصنع هياكل الألواح الموجبة والسالبة علي هيئة إطار شبكي يتكون من شرائح طولية وعرضية متعامدة مع بعضها لتكون فيما بينها فراغات تصنع هذه الشرائح من سبيكة من الرصاص والأنتيمون بنسبة 5-7% أنتيمون لزيادة مقاومة الإطار للتفاعلات الكيميائية ولزيادة متانته ومنعه من التقلص من تأثير التفاعلات الكيميائية كما وإنها موصلة جيدة للكهرباء لا تتأثر بحامض الكبريتيك المخفف ويشكل علي نهاية كل إطار بروز أو لسان يلحم إلى شريحة مستعرضة تصل جميع الألواح التي من واحد وتنتهي هذه الشريحة بقطب يعتبر أحد قطبي العمود.

د - العجينة أو المادة الفعالة:

تملأ فراغات الإطارات الشبكية تحت ضغط كبير بالمادة الفعالة الخاصة بكل لوح حيث تصنع هذه المادة أو العجينة عامة من مسحوق أكسيد الرصاص النقي الناعم المعجون جيدا في حامض الكبريتيك المخفف ذو كثافة 1.2 جم/سم ثم يضاف إلى العجينة الموجبة كمية من الجلسرين بعد فترة قصيرة 1/4 ساعة من عجنها ليساعدها علي التماسك بينما يضاف إلى العجينة السالبة قليل من الجرافيت أو كبريتات الماغنسيوم لتكسبها صفة المسامية أو لتصبح أسفنجية لزيادة مساحة سطح التفاعل الكيميائي بينها وبين الحامض الذي يتخللها وحتى يؤثر علي أكبر كمية منها. تجفف الألواح بعد وضع العجينة في أماكن أو أفران خاصة لإخراج الغازات وحفظ العجينة من التساقط.

هـ- الألواح العازلة:

يعزل كل لوح عن الآخر بواسطة عازل أو فاصل لمنعها من التلامس. وتصنع الفواصل من مادة عازلة مسامية تسمح بمرور الحامض خلالها ومعالجة بحيث لا تتأثر به أو تتفاعل معه ومعرجة أو مزودة بأعصاب من الجهة المقابلة للألواح الموجبة فينشأ فيما بينها فراغات تساعد علي زيادة التفاعل الكيميائي وسهولة نزول الرواسب إلى قاع الصندوق.
ومن هذه المواد الخشب المسامي المجفف المضغوط- الأبنوس – البلاستيك المسامي (اللدائن)-المطاط الصلد المتعرج المثقوب- الأبونيت – المطاط الأسفنجى – أو مادة الفيبران في البطاريات الحديثة.

و - قطبا العمود:

يخرج قطبا العمود المسلوبان من غطاء العمود خلال فتحات واسعة. ويوضع حول كل قطب حلقة من المطاط لتحكمه وتمتص الاهتزازات ويوضع فوق الحيز الموجودة فوق هذه الحلقة بعض الفازلين لحفظ القلب من التأكسد. ويوضع فوق حلقة المطاط حلقة من الأبنوس يعلوها وردة من الرصاص وذلك لحفظ الفازلين ولمنع الأتربة من الدخول إلى البطارية.

ز- توصيل الأعمدة: 

يتم توصيل أعمدة بطارية 12 فولت حيث توصل أقطاب أعمدتها علي التوالي بواسطة عوارض من الرصاص تثبت في مواضعها مع الأقطاب بواسطة رصاص منصهر مسبوك وتصل كل عارضة القطب الموجب لكل عمود بالقطب السالب للعمود الذي يليه حسب يتبقي القطب السالب للعمود الأول والقطب الموجب للعمود الأخير مطلقان وبدون توصيل ليكونا قطبي توصيل البطارية الرئيسيين إلى الدائرة الكهربية بواسطة ماسك خاص وسلك (كابل) يثبت في الماسك بواسطة مسمارين وصامولتين.

3 - السائل الحامضي:

أ - تركيبه:

ويعرف بمحلول البطارية أو الإلكتروليت وهو خليط من حامض الكبريتيك المركز النقي الخاص بالبطاريات والذي يصل تركيزه إلي 1.84 جم/سم3 والماء المقطر بنسبة 1:3 وزنا تقريبا – ويملأ به أقسام البطارية بحيث يغطي الألواح بمقدار 10مم تقريبا – فإذا نقص مستوي السائل عن ذلك يجب أن تزود بالماء المقطر فقط لأن الماء هو الذي يتبخر وليس الحامض مع الحذر من استعمال ماء الشرب العادي باحتوائه علي بعض المواد الضارة بالبطاريات.

ب- إعداد السائل الحامضى:

يتم إعداده بعناية زائدة وفي أوعية خاصة تقاوم تأثير حمض الكبريتيك مثل الزجاج أو الأبونيت - حيث يضاف الحامض إلى الماء ببطء شديد ، مع التقليب المستمر بعصا زجاجية ولا يضاف الماء إلى الحامض حتي لا يحدث تفاعل مصحوب بغليان شديد يؤدي إلى تناثر الحامض وإصابة العامل القائم بعملية الخلط أو التخفيف بأضرار جسيمة.


رابعاً : القياسات الخاصة بالبطارية :










أ - قياس الوزن النوعي للمحلول:

يستعمل لذلك جهاز قياس كثافة السوائل (الهيدروميتر) حيث تغمس الأنبوبة المطاط في الإلكتروليت وتسحب كمية منه داخل الأنبوبة الرئيسية بتأثير التخلخل الناشئ عن ضغط الشفاط الجلدي ثم زواله فتطفو العوامة الزجاجية والتي تنتهي بأنبوب مدرج بعلامات وأرقام أو ألوان تحدد درجة تركيز الإلكتروليت ومدي صلاحيته وتكون درجة التركيز هي العلامة أو القراءة المقابلة لسطح السائل بالأنبوبة ويحفظ تثاقل العوامة بواسطة حبيبات من الرصاص بداخلها ملتصقة مع بعضها بواسطة الصمغ تؤخذ في الاعتبار وقت طبع تدرج المقياس كما تزود العوامة من أعلاها وأسفلها بأربعة نتؤات صغيرة لتجنب التصاق العوامة بجدار الأنبوبة الرئيسية.
ولا يجوز اختبار كثافة السائل بعد تزويده مباشرة بالماء المقطر أو الحامض بل يجب أن يترك لحظة حتي تتم عملية الامتزاج كما يراعي أن تأخذ القياسات عند 20 درجة مئوية حتي تكون القراءة صحيحة فإذا ارتفعت عن ذلك تكون القراءة منخفضة قليلا عن القراءة السليمة والعكس صحيح.

ب - مقياس الضغط ( الفولتميتر ):








يتم قياس الجهد للبطارية إما عمود عمود أو قياس الجهد للبطارية كلها
ففي الطريقة الأولى يتم قياس كل عمود على حدي بفولتمتر خاص طرفيه عبارة عن شوكتين مدببتين بينهما مقاومة بالتوازي لترتكزان علي قطبي العمود عن قياس ضغطه.
أما ميناء الفولتمتر فتقاسيمها كبيرة ويمكن القراءة عليها بين ( صفر ،3 ) فولت علي الجانبين .
وفي الطريقة الثانية يتم القياس بجهاز خاص ويتم اخذ القراءة من طرفي توصيل البطارية .


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (30 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله

ايه الجمال ده كله

الحمد لله ان وفقني ان كون اول من يرد بهذه المشاركة 
وفقك الله


----------



## فلاح الصالحي (30 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذة المعلومات وهذا شرف علي أن أكون ثاني شخص يرد عليك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الفاضل محمد ابو زهرة .

تحية طيبة .

مجهود كبير اعانك الله ولك جزيل التقدير .

واحب ان اضيف رابط حول المركمات الاختزانية الحامضية والقاعدية لأجل الفائدة الأكبر .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26147

مع تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## سلطان86 (30 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا وانا شخصيا استفادت منه جدا وده لاني لسه بادئ في موضوع الاهتمام بمجال السيارات وده كان اول حاجه اقراها في المجال . وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخ محمد 
الموضوع فوق الممتاز


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله
> 
> ايه الجمال ده كله
> 
> ...


 

شكرا اخى محمد على مشاكتك معاى


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

فلاح الصالحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذة المعلومات وهذا شرف علي أن أكون ثاني شخص يرد عليك


 
الله يخليك ياباشا انت منور المنتدى


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ الفاضل محمد ابو زهرة .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...


 

شكرا مشرفى العزيز


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

سلطان86 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وانا شخصيا استفادت منه جدا وده لاني لسه بادئ في موضوع الاهتمام بمجال السيارات وده كان اول حاجه اقراها في المجال . وربنا يوفقك


 
شكرا على تسجيلك فى المنتدى وان شاء الله هيكون فى المزيد


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

محمد حسن نصر قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخ محمد
> الموضوع فوق الممتاز


 
شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## engr.amin (2 أكتوبر 2009)

_شكرا لك يا اخ محمد 
على الموضوع المفيد_


----------



## 000403 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©



إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم ولم تستطع أن تنظر خلفك لأن ماضيك مؤلم فانظر إلى الأعلى تجد ربك تجاهك .... 
إبتسم...
فإن هناك من... يحبك...
يعتنى بك...
يحميك ...
ينصرك...
يسمعك ...
يراك...
انه (( الله)) ما أخد منك إلا ليعطيك...وما ابكاك إلا ليضحكك...
وما حرمك الا ليتفضل عليك...وما إبتلاك إلا لانه يحبك

( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم )





قيــل لنافع رحمــه اللـه: " مـا كان ابن عمر يصنــع في منزلـه " ؟ . قـال الوضـــوء لكل صـلاة والمصحـف فيما بينـهما" 


مقطع من الاحزاب للدوكالي

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=46294​


----------



## مجنونm (9 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه اخوي القدير فعلا موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## سليم صبرة (6 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
موضوع مهم ولكن اريد ان اضيف شي عندنا بالشركة توجد رافعة اسمها jcb
وفي الصباح اثناء دق سلف الرافعة انفجرت البطارية وخرج الحمض منها صدقوني كان صوت الانفجار شديد 
هل الانفجار كان عبارة عن تراكم للغاز الهيدروجين مع شرارة ادي الي الانفجار , ولكن تم الفحص فلم نجد مصدر للشرار ولكن البطارية حصل بها شرخ من الجنب ومن اعلي وهذا يدل علي ان الانفجار من داخل البطارية هل هو نتيجة تكون غاز الهيدروجين ام ماذا ؟


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي على هذا الشرح الجميل للبطارية


----------



## bat_man2422 (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج الجيد


----------



## م.ناصر الكهربائي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
لكن عندي سؤال ما هو سبب انتهاء عمر البطارية أو بمعنى أخر تلف البطارية


----------



## rays moon daneal (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً اخي الكريم محمود بصراحة الموضوع رائع بل اكثر من رائع شرح مفصل مشكووووووووور
وفقك الله


----------



## coco2009 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الخير كله
وبارك الله لك
تقبل تحياتي
و دومت بكل خير​


----------



## Eng-Faten (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم آته من الخير ما يفيض ويزيد و اجعل عمله في ميزان حسناته و أثبه في الدنيا والآخرة... اللهم آمين


----------



## أبوأحسان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخ محمد .. موضوع رائع وشرح أروع ... سلمت


----------



## مازن81 (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## mechanic power (19 أبريل 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ahmed31916 (24 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## aboomr sameer (26 أبريل 2013)

يا أخوانى هذه معلومات قيمة جدا جزاكم الله خير


----------

